# Help me name my new boarding stable/farm!



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Okay, I haven't been on here in a long time. To make a long story short, hubby and I have decided to move back to Ohio from KY. It has been a long process. The farm we just bought has an indoor riding arena and 19 horse stalls. There are currently 2 boarders, but the main one is leaving soon. So, we want to get our sign put up to get some more boarders. To do this, we need a name. The place was previously called "Scouting for Paints". It will be a small, low key (cheap) kinda boarding place.

My husband wants "Dunmovin' Farms" because he says we are never moving again (but we don't have any dun horses), or "Broken Road Farms" because the driveway is in rough shape and the song fits our lives (yeah, he's mushy like that ). 

Anyway, I like names with Menagerie or Hodgepodge in them, since we'll have a mixture of things going on (horses, dogs, cats, maybe a cow and some chickens, and a ridiculous amount of gardening), but my husband doesn't like anything I've come up with so far. This-n-that Farms, Hoof-n-Paw Farms - all received eye rolls from him.

So, some facts about the place: The land is very flat, it is just shy of 10 acres, there are apple, pear, and black walnut trees. The house is a little over 100 years old. We're both nurse practitioners and our horses are all unpapered and gaited. We're not too far from Yankee Lake and Mosquito Lake on State Route 305 in Fowler Township. 

I love clever farm names like: Thistledew Farms or Belly Acres, but I haven't found anything that fits yet. The play on words of "Hoof Hearted Farms" is just a little too juvenile, even for me....

If we ever get to have kids, we'll fight over names the entire 9 months...:wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The first farm I owned was called Patchwork Farm - it was a hodge podge of buildings. I haven't used that name in over 20 years.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I like dunmovin myself. Might be easier for people to read as two words: Dun Movin Farms.


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

dunmovin is pretty clever. I would have to say though that this is up to you. A farm name is something you have to really take pride it and put out there. make sure both of you ACTUALLY like it, not just choose one cuz some strangers like it


----------



## adement (Aug 29, 2011)

You can always go with Green Acres.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Webeebroke Farm


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am going to name mine One Spark Farm and since I am in Colorado, feel free to use it if you want. I remember an old church song "it only takes a spark, to get a fire going, and soon all those around, will warm up to it's glowing..." I think its kinda mushy, kinda uplifting, and I really like it. If your husband's mushy he might too. I am not overly religious, but if you are, the chorus is.. "that's how it is with God's love, once you experience it... you want to sing, it's fresh like spring, you want to carry on..."

Plus you can make a cool logo with it


----------

